# 55 Days till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

55 Days till Halloween
9/6/2013

*Reverend Frost’s Bloody Halloween Mixes are a treat.*

Part 1 (2005) - Starts off with the “Tales From the Crypt” theme, followed by Rob Zombie & The Ghastly Ones’ “Halloween – She Get So Mean”. While Rue Morgue Radio’s mixes kind of a sick/creepy vibe, the good Reverend’s mixes have a much more lighthearted theme. This one has a little bit of everything – surf, doo-***, garage. But it is all “fun” music. (Gah … there’s that awful sax in Sonny Day’s “Creature From Outer Space” again.) Terrific cover of Zacherley’s “Happy Halloween” but the Fuzztones. Downside – the mix is only 23 minutes long. Guess that’s OK because there are more mixes…

Part 2 (2005) - Starts with a surf-rock version of music from the movie “Psycho”. Songs are mostly silly rock songs from the 60’s and some more recent horror-billy. I’ve heard most of these before, but it is all fun music. The Reverend does not do much with the mixes as far as adding sound effects of anything else – he just runs one track right up to the next. It’s only 24 minutes long.

Part 3 (2005) - I like the Reverend’s Intro tracks. More songs I’m not real familiar with – “The Witch” by the Sonics, “Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde” by the Emersons. Again, mostly 60’s stuff. I heard a movie-trailer clip this time, too.

Part 4 (2005) - Almost all of the tracks in this mix are new to me. But one that isn’t … good old “Monster Mash”. Another fun mix with some horror trailers thrown in there, some other sound effects, and again with a terrific intro and outro. These mixes just keep getting better and better (and longer).

Part 5 (2005) - These songs are more familiar to me. Love “Mostly Ghostly” by the Creatures. I like the bug tracks in the middle (“Human Fly”, “Green Hornet Theme”, “Purple People Eater”) and the rare Haunted Mansion tracks. GREAT finale, too.

Part 6 (2006) - Not a huge of fan of “Mothra’s Song” two-thirds of the way through … just sounded out-of-place. Otherwise, this is a terrific mix of fun tunes. 

Part 7 (2006) – For the first time, a Reverend Frost Halloween mix is SHORTER than its predecessor. It’s got my favorite horrorbilly song, “Peter Lorre” by Satan’s Pilgrims. (Not sure why I love it, but I really dearly love it.) I’ve heard enough of Bobby Please’s “The Monster” – especially when he is off by one beat toward the end. And … Bert Friggin’ Convy! For the record, the “record getting slowed down at the end of the song” effect the Reverend applies once in a while is a nice touch.

Part 8 (2006) – Another solid mix. Mostly 60’s rock. Stuff I hadn’t heard before: “Haunted Fink”, “Ghost Power”, “There’s a UFO Up There”. I bet if today’s kids listened to these mixes, they would have no idea what that “record slowing down” effect is all about. I’m getting old. Hey, it’s Gene Moss. Another great finale, too … not sure where the good Reverend got all this music from Disney’s “The Haunted Mansion” … this time the finale is Club 33’s “Grim Grinning Ghosts”.

Part 9 (2006) – No intro? Aw, man. Still a good start, with “Zombie Jamboree” ending with some dialogue from 1932’s “The Mummy” segueing into “The Mad Scientist”. Again, mostly 60’s stuff. And Bert Convy. I’m liking “Transylvanian Orbit” by the Space Cossacks. Big fan of SJH’s “Frenzy” … I’d never heard of SJH until this song was on that X-Files CD many moons ago. 

Part 10 (2006) – Incredible intro. And this one is almost an hour long! A cover of “Dracula’s Deuce”, a little more horrorbilly than usual (tracks by The Ghastly Ones, Southern Culture on the Skids, The Deadly Ones), more Haunted Mansion surprises.


----------

